# Punibilità del reo minorenne.



## Hellseven (12 Marzo 2013)

*Punibilità del reo minorenne.*

Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?


Cambia città no?

No dai argomento tosto questo....

Forse oggi troppi adolescenti crescono senza regole no?
E poi sono tutti sregolati...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?



non c'è un'oratorio nella tua città?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni - il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?



Che ovviamente va bene così. Uno teoricamente non è adulto manco ai diciotto, figuriamoci prima. Che poi ci siano casi e casi è, ovviamente, un altro discoso. Ma in linea generale, ripeto, va bene così.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non c'è un'oratorio nella tua città?


Già che tu sei piemontese...

Incredibile quello che ha fatto Don Bosco nell'800.

Con i ragazzi di strada incredibile!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?


In pratica che la legge lo permette, che le leggi sono fatte dal parlamento, che i parlamentari li eleggiamo noi            Nello specifico del mio pensiero credo che sia una strada giusta, certo è che per alcuni reati risulta difficile accettare tali applicazione ma torniamo al discorso sopra ...è la legge del nostro paese


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?


Mi è capitato di trovarmi dai carabinieri per denunciare dei minorenni.
Mi hanno invitato a non infangare la fedina penale.
In cambio ho chiesto una ramanzina per quei bulletti.
Tremarono come foglie.

FOrtuna volle comunque che i genitori aprirono gli occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?


La non imputabilità non implica che non succeda nulla. Interviene il tribunale PER i minori che si occupa dell'educazione e delle cure di chi compie reati o perché in stato di abbandono o perché avviato dai genitori. Il carcere è un orrore ci mancherebbe mandarci i minorenni! Tanto varrebbe fare delle scuole per delinquenza come in Oliver Twist


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La non imputabilità non implica che non succeda nulla. Interviene il tribunale PER i minori che si occupa dell'educazione e delle cure di chi compie reati o perché in stato di abbandono o perché avviato dai genitori. Il carcere è un orrore ci mancherebbe mandarci i minorenni! Tanto varrebbe fare delle scuole per delinquenza come in Oliver Twist



quoto


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Che ne pensate?


Che e' una roba che fa schifo.
Ritorno col pensiero ad un po' d'anni fa,quando quei due tredicenni hanno preso un bimbetto di 5 e l'hanno ucciso,nascondendo il cadavere.
Ma erano stati inquadrati da alcune telecamere,messi alle strette ed hanno confessato.
E son finiti in galera come fossero adulti,perche' grazie a Dio non erano certo in italia.
Ognuno dovrebbe essere responsabile delle proprie azioni.
E se non si vuole punire i minori di 14 anni,allora che si facciano pagare i genitori per i reati che commettono.
O chi ne esercita la potesta'.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che e' una roba che fa schifo.
> Ritorno col pensiero ad un po' d'anni fa,quando quei due tredicenni hanno preso un bimbetto di 5 e l'hanno ucciso,nascondendo il cadavere.
> Ma erano stati inquadrati da alcune telecamere,messi alle strette ed hanno confessato.
> E son finiti in galera come fossero adulti,perche' grazie a Dio non erano certo in italia.
> ...



problemi di circolazione sanguigna cerebrale periferica?


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> problemi di circolazione sanguigna cerebrale periferica?


Che io sappia no.
Mica frequento il centro sociale.


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?


Io lavoro in un quartiere dove c'è un centro di accoglienza, occupato da nomadi. Ci sono diversi bambini, tra i 10 e i 12 anni, che si dilettano ad aprire le macchine parcheggiate lì vicino e rubare ciò che trovano.
Le forze dell'ordine, più volte allertate, non hanno potuto far nulla.
Tolto che secondo me un individuo, fino a 14 anni, è un bambino e NON va punito, come giustamente dice la legge, penso che in questi casi il legislatore dovrebbe essere più duro.
Un bambino che delinque dovrebbe essere tolto dalla famiglia di origine e affidato o a una struttura competente, o a un'altra famiglia, adatta a crescerlo ed educarlo. E dopo un tot di tempo, sarebbe adottato a tutti gli effetti, con la famiglia di origine che perderebbe ogni diritto.
Così certa gente inutile e parassita smetterebbe di fare figli, destinati sotto un certo tetto ad essere infelici e, per contro, tante famiglie sterili avrebbero finalmente la possibilità di avere un figlio senza dover affrontare la lunga e fastidiosa trafila burocratica che prevede attualmente la legge per adottare.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che io sappia no.
> Mica frequento il centro sociale.


...nemmeno io.
Hai figli?


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...nemmeno io.
> Il tono della tua replica era di quel genere.
> Hai figli?


Non ancora,ma quando sara' insegnero' loro ad essere responsabili.
E che gli sbagli si pagano,cosi' come hanno insegnato a me.
Il buonismo/perdonismo imperante in certi ambienti lo trovo semplicemente vomitevole.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che io sappia no.
> Mica frequento il centro sociale.


anziani????


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che e' una roba che fa schifo.
> Ritorno col pensiero ad un po' d'anni fa,quando quei due tredicenni hanno preso un bimbetto di 5 e l'hanno ucciso,nascondendo il cadavere.
> Ma erano stati inquadrati da alcune telecamere,messi alle strette ed hanno confessato.
> E son finiti in galera come fossero adulti,perche' grazie a Dio non erano certo in italia.
> ...


ma qui siamo alla frutta, altro che rieducazione. Qui si vuol farla pagare, e se i responsabili non possono, allora qualcun altro al posto loro, basta che qualcuno paghi... vado a vomitare e torno :unhappy:


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Che e' una roba che fa schifo.
> Ritorno col pensiero ad un po' d'anni fa,quando quei due tredicenni hanno preso un bimbetto di 5 e l'hanno ucciso,nascondendo il cadavere.
> Ma erano stati inquadrati da alcune telecamere,messi alle strette ed hanno confessato.
> E son finiti in galera come fossero adulti,perche' grazie a Dio non erano certo in italia.
> ...



non si può, la responsabilità penale è personale

i genitori possono essere condannati in sede civile a pagare il risarcimento danni, e infatti succede, eccome


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io lavoro in un quartiere dove c'è un centro di accoglienza, occupato da nomadi. Ci sono diversi bambini, tra i 10 e i 12 anni, che si dilettano ad aprire le macchine parcheggiate lì vicino e rubare ciò che trovano.
> Le forze dell'ordine, più volte allertate, non hanno potuto far nulla.
> Tolto che secondo me un individuo, fino a 14 anni, è un bambino e NON va punito, come giustamente dice la legge, penso che in questi casi il legislatore dovrebbe essere più duro.
> *Un bambino che delinque dovrebbe essere tolto dalla famiglia di origine e affidato o a una struttura competente, o a un'altra famiglia*, adatta a crescerlo ed educarlo. E dopo un tot di tempo, sarebbe adottato a tutti gli effetti, con la famiglia di origine che perderebbe ogni diritto.
> Così certa gente inutile e parassita smetterebbe di fare figli, destinati sotto un certo tetto ad essere infelici e, per contro, tante famiglie sterili avrebbero finalmente la possibilità di avere un figlio senza dover affrontare la lunga e fastidiosa trafila burocratica che prevede attualmente la legge per adottare.



infatti è così, poichè si presume che, dato che delinque, non abbia ricevuto un'educazione adeguata

che poi i servizi sociali e il tribunale dei minori non funzionino perfettamente, è vero, come tante altre cose


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?


Basterebbe una legnata nel momento giusto e genitori meno compiaciuti e anche meno pronti a ripescarli dalla caserma alla prima occasione. L'esperienza di dover pagare un proprio errore, quando lo Stato da una mano così valorosa, è impagabile. E in questi caso fa anche benissimo la risposta all'ufficiale: verrò a prenderlo quando mi torna la voglia di rivederlo.

Dopo che lo si prende, non bisogna fargli il terzo grado però, visto che si è contribuito al problema ... non essendosi abbastanza impegnato ad evitarlo. E comunque, una ragazzata ci sta. In caserma, la visita è tutt'altro che piacevole e bisogna quindi fare in modo che preferisca la casa dei suoi genitori


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Basterebbe una legnata nel momento giusto* e genitori meno compiaciuti e anche meno pronti a ripescarli dalla caserma alla prima occasione. L'esperienza di dover pagare un proprio errore, quando lo Stato da una mano così valorosa, è impagabile. E in questi caso fa anche benissimo la risposta all'ufficiale: verrò a prenderlo quando mi torna la voglia di rivederlo.
> 
> Dopo che lo si prende, non bisogna fargli il terzo grado però, visto che si è contribuito al problema ... non essendosi abbastanza impegnato ad evitarlo. E comunque, una ragazzata ci sta. In caserma, la visita è tutt'altro che piacevole e bisogna quindi fare in modo che preferisca la casa dei suoi genitori



mi hai fatto ridere e concordo:rotfl:
:up:
pensa che ho una parente che con i figli usa cinghia e bastone
non so se li usa veramente ma mi sembra righino dritti 
o appena crescono saranno i nuovi erika e omar:mrgreen:
Comunque sotto banco(perchè avevo paura di prendermele )ha passato alla più piccola il
numero del telefono azzurro:mrgreen:
:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basterebbe una legnata nel momento giusto e genitori meno compiaciuti e anche meno pronti a ripescarli dalla caserma alla prima occasione. L'esperienza di dover pagare un proprio errore, quando lo Stato da una mano così valorosa, è impagabile. E in questi caso fa anche benissimo la risposta all'ufficiale: verrò a prenderlo quando mi torna la voglia di rivederlo.
> 
> Dopo che lo si prende, non bisogna fargli il terzo grado però, visto che si è contribuito al problema ... non essendosi abbastanza impegnato ad evitarlo. E comunque, una ragazzata ci sta. In caserma, la visita è tutt'altro che piacevole e bisogna quindi fare in modo che preferisca la casa dei suoi genitori


Ciao,

questa e siri ... sono due :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

su queste cose non dovrei parlare.
ho avuto e continua ad avere una fortuna boia. 
tocco prima tutto ... legno, ferro, tutti gli elementi della tabella periodica!

mia figlia, come dire, è nata fatta. 
per quanto riguarda l'educazione ... 
boh, non ho dovuto fare praticamente niente. 

mi ero posta solo due regole quando è nata:

ogni NO, viene spiegato. se lei, però, mi porta un valido argomento diventa SI.
essere conseguenti su ciò che si dice e si promette e nel esigere. 


Basta. 

non ho mai usato una punizione. 

mi ricordo ... abbiamo la regola, che i denti bisogna pulirli per tre minuti. 
lei, aveva praticamente perso sia sopra che sotto (solo davanti) tutti i denti. 
me la trovo davanti, con lo spazzolino che mi dice: non è logico ... dovrei pulirli 
solo per uno o due minuti. mi mancano la metà!
mi sono messa a ridere. in effetti, era sdentata ... l'argomento era valido. 

continuo a toccare la tabella periodica ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basterebbe una legnata nel momento giusto e genitori meno compiaciuti e anche meno pronti a ripescarli dalla caserma alla prima occasione. L'esperienza di dover pagare un proprio errore, quando lo Stato da una mano così valorosa, è impagabile. E in questi caso fa anche benissimo la risposta all'ufficiale: verrò a prenderlo quando mi torna la voglia di rivederlo.
> 
> Dopo che lo si prende, non bisogna fargli il terzo grado però, visto che si è contribuito al problema ... non essendosi abbastanza impegnato ad evitarlo. E comunque, una ragazzata ci sta. In caserma, la visita è tutt'altro che piacevole e bisogna quindi fare in modo che preferisca la casa dei suoi genitori


:up::up::up::up::up:
Sai che mi sto mettendo contro mia moglie
perchè sono passato alle legnate?

Ma mantengo la linea dura ora.
E sto già ricavando dei risultati.

E ho detto a mia figlia a seconda dei risultati mollo la presa.

Riconosco un mio grande errore 
di essermene fregato dicendo tanto poi ci sbatterà il muso.

Ma anche questa scelta ha pagato.
Ci ha sbattuto il muso e ora raddrizziamo la canna storta prima che diventi na quercia.

Anche a scuola è migliorata moltissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ridere e concordo:rotfl:
> :up:
> pensa che ho una parente che con i figli usa cinghia e bastone
> non so se li usa veramente ma mi sembra righino dritti
> ...


Io avevo un allievo che si faceva chiamare Il Diabolico.
Suo padre con tenera indulgenza gli faceva la paternale in mia presenza

Comportati bene che vedrai che un giorno toccherà pure a te andar lavorare.

Poi quando il padre se n'è andato...
Lui mi fa....sottovoce..." Sai Maestro, con tutti i soldi che hanno messo via quei due vecchi, io vivrò tranquillo senza lavorare!".
E io a lui..." Mi raccomando sai, non occorre fare come Piero Maso per ereditare sai?!"


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Mia figlia da bambina non voleva stare sul seggiolone in auto.
All'epoca andavo tutti gli anni nell'agordino a far concerti e mi portavo dietro la famiglia.
Avevo fatto amicizia con i carabinieri.
Mi misi d'accordo con loro e quando mi dissero che erano sulla strada per Alleghe mi fermarono e la scena che fecero con mia figlia resta un must.

Mia figlia la cafona quando si vide davanti sto omone in divisa che con voce baritonale ma sommessa e serissima la rimproverava...si spaventò al punto che da allora fa...Papi aspetta a partire che mi metto la cinghia...papi partiamo quando ho la cinghia.

A sentire le moderne maestre mamme...io e sto carabiniere avremmo procurato un trauma a mia figlia...no?

MA NON CE NE PUO' FREGAR DI MENO.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ridere e concordo:rotfl:
> :up:
> pensa che ho una parente che con i figli usa cinghia e bastone
> non so se li usa veramente ma mi sembra righino dritti
> ...



mi hai fatta ribaltare!

a casa mia niente botte o cinghie. In effetti l'unica che si è presa due sculacciate e uno schiaffo in faccia sono io. 
L'educazione era spartana, il marchio educativo ordine&disciplina era di mio padre, a sua volta figlio di un medico militare.
Nonostante  abbia fatto vedere i sorci super verdi a tutti fino a vent'anni, non hanno mai ceduto a metodi tipo quelli che si propone eretteo, credo avessero capito di avere una erika in erba potenziale.
Punizioni però si. E nessuna tolta. Portate tutte alla fine.
E quelle funzionavano alla grande.
E dialogo. Tanto ma tanto.
Dialogo empatico però, dialogo da stimolazione cerebrale.



Con il quarto fratello però le cose sono andate un pò peggio.
Una sera è tornato a casa un ora dopo quella con concordata con mio padre e quindi è scattata la punizione immediata.
Un ora dopo mio padre apriva la porta a due carabinieri imbarazzati, che lo conoscevano che fissandosi i piedi dissero.
-Abbiamo ricevuto una telefonata da suo figlio che dice di essere segregato in camera.-


Morale.
Si fece un anno di collegio.
Così capisci meglio il termine segregazione, disse papino salutandolo


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basterebbe una legnata nel momento giusto e genitori meno compiaciuti e anche meno pronti a ripescarli dalla caserma alla prima occasione. L'esperienza di dover pagare un proprio errore, quando lo Stato da una mano così valorosa, è impagabile. E in questi caso fa anche benissimo la risposta all'ufficiale: verrò a prenderlo quando mi torna la voglia di rivederlo.
> 
> Dopo che lo si prende, non bisogna fargli il terzo grado però, visto che si è contribuito al problema ... non essendosi abbastanza impegnato ad evitarlo. E comunque, una ragazzata ci sta. In caserma, la visita è tutt'altro che piacevole e bisogna quindi fare in modo che preferisca la casa dei suoi genitori


Perfetto!Ti faccio notare una cosa:se avessi scritto io una cosa del genere sarei passato per un fascistone ed un violento,e gli stessi forumisti che plaudono il tuo intervento  e hanno la lingua incastrata nelle tue natiche avrebbero segnalato il mio post!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella mia città un buon terzo dei crimini sono commessi da minorenni rispetto ai quali - per grandi linee e sono certo che molti di voi sono meglio informati di me per cui ben vengano correzioni -  il nostro ordinamento prevede la non imputabilità fino a 14 anni e la semimputabilità fino a 18; e sempre che si accerti la capacità di intendere e volere nel momento in cui il fatto è stato commesso.
> Che ne pensate?



penso che tu sia Napoletano.... sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Toy*



ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io lavoro in un quartiere dove c'è un centro di accoglienza, occupato da nomadi. Ci sono diversi bambini, tra i 10 e i 12 anni, che si dilettano ad aprire le macchine parcheggiate lì vicino e rubare ciò che trovano.
> Le forze dell'ordine, più volte allertate, non hanno potuto far nulla.
> Tolto che secondo me un individuo, fino a 14 anni, è un bambino e NON va punito, come giustamente dice la legge, penso che in questi casi il legislatore dovrebbe essere più duro.
> Un bambino che delinque dovrebbe essere tolto dalla famiglia di origine e affidato o a una struttura competente, o a un'altra famiglia, adatta a crescerlo ed educarlo. E dopo un tot di tempo, sarebbe adottato a tutti gli effetti, con la famiglia di origine che perderebbe ogni diritto.
> Così certa gente inutile e parassita smetterebbe di fare figli, destinati sotto un certo tetto ad essere infelici e, per contro, tante famiglie sterili avrebbero finalmente la possibilità di avere un figlio senza dover affrontare la lunga e fastidiosa trafila burocratica che prevede attualmente la legge per adottare.


Parole sante!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anziani????


Arci lesbica


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma qui siamo alla frutta, altro che rieducazione. Qui si vuol farla pagare, e se i responsabili non possono, allora qualcun altro al posto loro, basta che qualcuno paghi... vado a vomitare e torno :unhappy:


Si,siamo alla frutta a forza di gente che la pensa come te.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> penso che tu sia Napoletano.... sbaglio?


Ti ringrazio per l'aggettivo con la maiuscola in tempi in cui su quello specifico aggettivo si tende  a vomitare il peggio del pregiudizio e del risentimento _sine causa_. Apprezzo molto. Si qui la delinquenza minorile è in netta espansione, non solo quella gestita dalla criminalità organizzata per ovvi motivi - i minori non sono punibili - ma anche quella espressione di classi sociali non particolarmente disagiate ove non addirittura benestanti.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Si,siamo alla frutta a forza di gente che la pensa come te.Si,


Si ma tanto è pieno garantisti dei miei coglioni...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'aggettivo con la maiuscola in tempi in cui su quello specifico aggettivo si tende a vomitare il peggio del pregiudizio e del risentimento _sine causa_. Apprezzo molto. Si qui la delinquenza minorile è in netta espansione, non solo quella gestita dalla criminalità organizzata per ovvi motivi - i minori non sono punibili - ma anche quella espressione di classi sociali non particolarmente disagiate ove non addirittura benestanti.


E siamo in due!Credo che ci sia la precisa volontà della camorra nell'assoldare al "sistema"i non imputabili!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'aggettivo con la maiuscola in tempi in cui su quello specifico aggettivo si tende  a vomitare il peggio del pregiudizio e del risentimento _sine causa_. Apprezzo molto. Si qui la delinquenza minorile è in netta espansione, non solo quella gestita dalla criminalità organizzata per ovvi motivi - i minori non sono punibili - ma anche quella espressione di classi sociali non particolarmente disagiate ove non addirittura benestanti.


Era N volutamente maiuscola perchè, per me, non è un termine dispregiativo.
Purtroppo capisco il problema e l'abuso che i veri delinquenti fanno dei minorenni proprio perchè impunibili. Senza morale.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E siamo in due!Credo che ci sia la precisa volontà della camorra nell'assoldare al "sistema"i non imputabili!


E' scritto in migliaia di pagine processuali, purtroppo ....


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Era N volutamente maiuscola perchè, per me, non è un termine dispregiativo.
> Purtroppo capisco il problema e l'abuso che i veri delinquenti fanno dei minorenni proprio perchè impunibili. *Senza morale*.


Che non è un problema solo dei criminali, per la verità. il pesce puzza dalla testa (vedi Istituzioni politiche )


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma tanto è pieno garantisti dei miei coglioni...!


Ovvio.
Qualche anno fa se la maestra alle elementari ti dava una ceppa,poi a casa ne prendevi altre 10.
Oggi se capita i genitori vanno a prendere a pugni in bocca la maestra.
E a fare carezze all'idiota che hanno generato.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Qualche anno fa se la maestra alle elementari ti dava una ceppa,poi a casa ne prendevi altre 10.
> Oggi se capita i genitori vanno a prendere a pugni in bocca la maestra.
> E a fare carezze all'idiota che hanno generato.


Quoto
Sulla scuola e sul rapporto genitori professori posso scrivere un trattato


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Qualche anno fa se la maestra alle elementari ti dava una ceppa,poi a casa ne prendevi altre 10.
> Oggi se capita i genitori vanno a prendere a pugni in bocca la maestra.
> E a fare carezze all'idiota che hanno generato.


:up:quoto


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Qualche anno fa se la maestra alle elementari ti dava una ceppa,poi a casa ne prendevi altre 10.
> Oggi se capita i genitori vanno a prendere a pugni in bocca la maestra.
> E a fare carezze all'idiota che hanno generato.


Questo è lesempio che faccio da anni...!Occhio che se legge Annablume sono cazzi...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basterebbe una legnata nel momento giusto e genitori meno compiaciuti e anche meno pronti a ripescarli dalla caserma alla prima occasione. L'esperienza di dover pagare un proprio errore, quando lo Stato da una mano così valorosa, è impagabile. E in questi caso fa anche benissimo la risposta all'ufficiale: verrò a prenderlo quando mi torna la voglia di rivederlo.
> 
> Dopo che lo si prende, non bisogna fargli il terzo grado però, visto che si è contribuito al problema ... non essendosi abbastanza impegnato ad evitarlo. E comunque, una ragazzata ci sta. In caserma, la visita è tutt'altro che piacevole e bisogna quindi fare in modo che preferisca la casa dei suoi genitori


Come mai nessuno dei garantisti scrive che quibbel è un fascistone?Un violento?un pitbull?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mai nessuno dei garantisti scrive che quibbel è un fascistone?Un violento?un pitbull?


Perché tra quello che dice lui qui e quello che sostieni tu sulla pena nell'altro thread c'è un abisso, Oscuro. E sono sicuro che lo sai ma che stai provocando facendo finta di non vederlo. Dai su, non fare il finto tonto, io non ci casco ....


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*nO*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché tra quello che dice lui qui e quello che sostieni tu sulla pena nell'altro thread c'è un abisso, Oscuro. E sono sicuro che lo sai ma che stai provocando facendo finta di non vederlo. Dai su, non fare il finto tonto, io non ci casco ....


Carrissimo,infatti il paragone non è con l'altro 3d.Io spesso ho scritto quello che scrive quibbel,possono testimoniare tutti,e noto con stupore che i forumisti che plaudono al suo intervento con la lingua incastrata nel suo culo son quelli che mi davano del fascista....


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carrissimo,infatti il paragone non è con l'altro 3d.Io spesso ho scritto quello che scrive quibbel,possono testimoniare tutti,e noto con stupore che i forumisti che plaudono al suo intervento con la lingua incastrata nel suo culo son quelli che mi davano del fascista....


Quindi posso non sentirmi chiamato in causa. Non giudico le persone e soprattutto non le giudico sulla base dei loro legittimi credi politici o religiosi o altro Fermo restando che se Quib (che è il Capo) me lo chiede metaforicamente - da buon italiano - la lingua nel culo gliela ficco anche io .... :mexican::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Aspetta*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Quindi posso non sentirmi chiamato in causa. Non giudico le persone e soprattutto non le giudico sulla base dei loro legittimi credi politici o religiosi o altro Fermo restando che se Quib (che è il Capo) me lo chiede metaforicamente - da buon italiano - la lingua nel culo gliela ficco anche io .... :mexican::rotfl:


Tu non mi conosci.Io non giudico mai chi non conosco,di te non so nulla,sono solo che sei partenopeo come me punto!Quando incomincio a sentire un odore acre simil merda,allora esprimo il mio disagio!Tranquillo non sentirti chiamato in causa per ora,e buono con la lingua!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma tanto è pieno garantisti dei miei coglioni...!


Io ho letto adesso. Sono inorridita dalle legnate che mi auguro siano metaforiche. Ma tu devi sempre prendere tutto come un fatto personale?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Sai che mi sto mettendo contro mia moglie
> perchè sono passato alle legnate?
> 
> ...


Bisogna però evitare che le legnate diventino mezzo di correzione dei propri errori (intendo di se stesso, da genitore). Troppo facilmente diventa la giustificazione per sopprimere l'anima.

Intendo dire con legnata giusta nel momento giusto, quando i ragazzi superano ogni limite e quando ti verrebbe naturale prenderli a schiaffi e pugni. Quando ad esempio ti prendono in giro intenzionalmente al fine di eludere una mancanza, soprattutto di rispetto, nei confronti di altre persone. Cioè posso anche incazzarmi perché un ragazzo se la prende con me perché litighiamo, ma non per questo mi salterebbe in mente a punirlo.

La punizione ci sta, dove viene contrastato il buon senso. Solo per fare un esempio classico, i bulli a scuola. Quando si viene a sapere che il proprio pargolo è bullo, e non fa nulla neanche per scusarsi, cioè se giustifica suo operato con le più svariate balle, va punito, perché possa comprendere che non è giusto né per sé, né per chiunque altro. Se non viene corretto, allora rimane bullo e si rivolgerà alla fine contro tutto il mondo e sarà probabilmente abbattuto come un toro impazzito.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bisogna però evitare che le legnate diventino mezzo di correzione dei propri errori (intendo di se stesso, da genitore). Troppo facilmente diventa la giustificazione per sopprimere l'anima.
> 
> Intendo dire con legnata giusta nel momento giusto, quando i ragazzi superano ogni limite e quando ti verrebbe naturale prenderli a schiaffi e pugni. Quando ad esempio ti prendono in giro intenzionalmente al fine di eludere una mancanza, soprattutto di rispetto, nei confronti di altre persone. Cioè posso anche incazzarmi perché un ragazzo se la prende con me perché litighiamo, ma non per questo mi salterebbe in mente a punirlo.
> 
> La punizione ci sta, dove viene contrastato il buon senso. Solo per fare un esempio classico, i bulli a scuola. Quando si viene a sapere che il proprio pargolo è bullo, e non fa nulla neanche per scusarsi, cioè se giustifica suo operato con le più svariate balle, va punito, perché possa comprendere che non è giusto né per sé, né per chiunque altro. Se non viene corretto, allora rimane bullo e si rivolgerà alla fine contro tutto il mondo e sarà probabilmente abbattuto come un toro impazzito.


Ciao

:up::up::up::up:

peccato che il testo è troppo lungo per scolpirlo su pietra  :smile:

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!Ti faccio notare una cosa:se avessi scritto io una cosa del genere sarei passato per un fascistone ed un violento,e gli stessi forumisti che plaudono il tuo intervento  e hanno la lingua incastrata nelle tue natiche avrebbero segnalato il mio post!:rotfl:


Ovvio, perché sei Oscuro e di te vi si aspetta qualunque cosa :rotfl:

Però sono consapevole di toccare un terreno velenoso, perché io stesso sono stato di vittima di (troppe) legnate. E quando dico legnata, la intendo come intervento singolo, non come fustigazione in piazza. Potrebbe anche essere uno schiaffo o una sculacciata, ma non affettuosi. In questo senso. L'effetto che fa, assomiglia a miracoli. Non è successo spesso, ma ho visto ragazzi miracolati in questo senso, e quando succede, allora è stato a fin di bene.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bisogna però evitare che le legnate diventino mezzo di correzione dei propri errori (intendo di se stesso, da genitore). Troppo facilmente diventa la giustificazione per sopprimere l'anima.
> 
> Intendo dire con legnata giusta nel momento giusto, quando i ragazzi superano ogni limite e quando ti verrebbe naturale prenderli a schiaffi e pugni. Quando ad esempio ti prendono in giro intenzionalmente al fine di eludere una mancanza, soprattutto di rispetto, nei confronti di altre persone. Cioè posso anche incazzarmi perché un ragazzo se la prende con me perché litighiamo, ma non per questo mi salterebbe in mente a punirlo.
> 
> La punizione ci sta, dove viene contrastato il buon senso. Solo per fare un esempio classico, i bulli a scuola. Quando si viene a sapere che il proprio pargolo è bullo, e non fa nulla neanche per scusarsi, cioè se giustifica suo operato con le più svariate balle, va punito, perché possa comprendere che non è giusto né per sé, né per chiunque altro. Se non viene corretto, allora rimane bullo e si rivolgerà alla fine contro tutto il mondo e sarà probabilmente abbattuto come un toro impazzito.


Si certo.
Capisco perfettamente.
Non occorre che mi spieghi sai
anche se ci sono bislacchi tentativi di strumentalizzare un tuo post eh?

La legnata è in senso figurativo.
Legnata per esempio.
Io faccio lo scemo con la moto e mi arriva una multa. no?

Per mia figlia la legnata eh:
Esco.
No tu non vai da nessuna parte, fila in camera.

E credimi se io uso un certo tono, neanche si mette a discutere.


----------



## ToyGirl (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti è così, poichè si presume che, dato che delinque, non abbia ricevuto un'educazione adeguata
> 
> che poi i servizi sociali e il tribunale dei minori non funzionino perfettamente, è vero, come tante altre cose


Funzionano molto male...
Se funzionassero davvero, non ci sarebbero così tanti bimbi in giro a chiedere l'elemosina.
I bambini dati in affido e poi in adozione permanente a famiglie PERBENE e i loro pessimi genitori a fare lavori socialmente utili...
E non dico castrarli perchè stasera mi sento gentile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Qualche anno fa se la maestra alle elementari ti dava una ceppa,poi a casa ne prendevi altre 10.
> Oggi se capita i genitori vanno a prendere a pugni in bocca la maestra.
> E a fare carezze all'idiota che hanno generato.


C'è modo e modo di trattare la questione. Io sono della generazione dove questo sistema è cambiato e l'effetto è caduto da un estremo all'altro. E' capitato, più di una volta, che un allievo ha messo il maestro all'angolo (emotivo) perché ha consapevolmente sfruttato il suo vantaggio di impunibilità.

Di contro, ho visto che certi maestri hanno comunque servito lo schiaffo (che in tal caso bruciava due volte visto il consenso del resto della classe), e hanno affrontanto la questione sia con il preside che con i genitori in assoluta trasparenza. In uno dei caso, il ragazzo 12enne mi pare è scoppiato in lacrime e corso dal preside.

Il maestro da parte sua ha atteso che venissero entrambi in classe e si è opposto a sistemare la faccenda in privato. Quindi ha detto: chiami pure i suoi genitori, che ho due schiaffi anche per loro. E il preside, incazzato di suo, non ha aspettato a chiamarli 

Dopo un'ora è apparso la madre del figlio, e quando ha cominciato a contare le dita sulla faccia del suo figlio, il maestro ha semplicemente detto, che sarebbe meglio chiedere al suo figlio i motivi della manata esplosa. Quindi, in presenza del preside e del genitore, il ragazzo ha dovuto riassumere e rivelare alcuni dettagli di cui ora si vergognava terribilmente. E quindi scoppiava altre volte in pianto, e chiedeva sua madre di lasciar perdere. La quale però insistette perché aveva fatto la strada e ce l'avevo col maestro (ovvio).

Alla fine, la madre ha salutato gelidamente il maestro, che altrettanto gelidamente ha risposto lo sguardo, e il preside è evaporato. Dopo questo episodio, non è mai più successo una cosa del genere. Penso che la storia abbia fatto giro per la scuola.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Funzionano molto male...
> Se funzionassero davvero, non ci sarebbero così tanti bimbi in giro a chiedere l'elemosina.
> I bambini dati in affido e poi in adozione permanente a famiglie PERBENE e i loro pessimi genitori a fare lavori socialmente utili...
> E non dico castrarli perchè stasera mi sento gentile


molto gentile 

i lavori utili non servono, ma due parole ben assestate e studiate sono un toccasana. se si incazzano perché li chiami socialmente inutili, allora gli rode per settimane, e forse cambiano. non ci credo molto, ma qualcuno è cambiato. e gli altri continuano a prendere legnate (verbali) da gente come me e te


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo questo episodio, non è mai più successo una cosa del genere. Penso che la storia abbia fatto giro per la scuola.


Fino  a non molti anni fa,una maestra gestiva una classe di 20/25 alunni.
E quelli dovevano imparare,ed imparavano.
Oggi ce ne sono tre o quattro di maestre.
E mi piacerebbe decisamente paragonare la preparazione degli alunni di oggi,con quella di 20 anni fa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Fino  a non molti anni fa,una maestra gestiva una classe di 20/25 alunni.
> E quelli dovevano imparare,ed imparavano.
> Oggi ce ne sono tre o quattro di maestre.
> E mi piacerebbe decisamente paragonare la preparazione degli alunni di oggi,con quella di 20 anni fa.


E ti accontento, dalla parte nostra ... la preparazione Italiana conosci già 

1-4 elementare: imparare a scrivere e leggere (in questo ordine), fare i calcoli semplici (da 1 a 100 con qualche pravetta verso 1000 giusto per non annoiarci troppo), imparare le tabelline, qualche poesia, conoscere la storia base ma senza le seghe mentali. imparare a muoversi fisicamente. fare amici e conoscere nemici. imparare a combattere e difendersi.
5-10 elementari: imparare ad applicare quel che si è imparato nelle prime elementari con numeri sempre più grandi, discorsi più difficili, storia e geografia più approfondita. imparare a rendersi socialmente utili. Lingue straniere.
medie (dalla 7 elementare al 12esimo anno di scuola): come nelle elementari ma alla potenza di 3-4x.
superiori (dalla 5 elementare al 12esimo anno di scuola con possibile fallback alle medie): strizzacervelli alla potenza di 6-8x.

Realtà: le differenze di scuole sono solo dato dalla difficoltà di arrivare in fondo. Dato l'elevata pressione, escono più scemi dalle superiori che dalle elementari.

Infine, ognuno può provare ad andare nei vari livelli più o meno quando gli pare e si passa per un piccolo esame di ingresso. Dopo di noi (anni 60) è cambiato il sistema simile a quello di Italia (imparare tutto assieme e male) e oggi i ragazzi non sanno né scrivere né leggere. Cioè sì, ma anche no 

Io penso che il sistema conservativo e sistematico è noioso, ma funziona. Certe cose non le ho mai dimenticate e altre non le ho mai imparate.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ciao*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ovvio, perché sei Oscuro e di te vi si aspetta qualunque cosa :rotfl:
> 
> Però sono consapevole di toccare un terreno velenoso, perché io stesso sono stato di vittima di (troppe) legnate. E quando dico legnata, la intendo come intervento singolo, non come fustigazione in piazza. Potrebbe anche essere uno schiaffo o una sculacciata, ma non affettuosi. In questo senso. L'effetto che fa, assomiglia a miracoli. Non è successo spesso, ma ho visto ragazzi miracolati in questo senso, e quando succede, allora è stato a fin di bene.


No no,ti assicuro!Il male di questa generazione sono proprio i genitori,i figli hanno sempre e comunque ragione!E son sicuro che se avessi scritto quello che hai scritto tu,ci sarebbe stata la sommossa del trio chiavica...!Giovanni,ma non ti da fastidio quel senso di umido permanente, provocato da quella lingua perennemente incastrata ne tuo onorevole sedere?:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (14 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E ti accontento, dalla parte nostra ... la preparazione Italiana conosci già
> 
> 1-4 elementare: imparare a scrivere e leggere (in questo ordine), fare i calcoli semplici (da 1 a 100 con qualche pravetta verso 1000 giusto per non annoiarci troppo), imparare le tabelline, qualche poesia, conoscere la storia base ma senza le seghe mentali. imparare a muoversi fisicamente. fare amici e conoscere nemici. imparare a combattere e difendersi.
> 5-10 elementari: imparare ad applicare quel che si è imparato nelle prime elementari con numeri sempre più grandi, discorsi più difficili, storia e geografia più approfondita. imparare a rendersi socialmente utili. Lingue straniere.
> ...


Io avevo  una di quelle maestre che'a quelli che non studiavano,dava dei ceffoni.
E glieli ha dati dalla prima alla quinta elementare.
E tutto quello che ci ha insegnato (leggere,scrivere,grammatica a nastro,storia,matematica....) lo ricordo.
I tre anni delle medie quasi totalmente inutili,tranne che per disegno,algebra ed un po' musica.
Alle superiori avevo certe babbione nelle materie classiche che eran li' da almeno 30 anni,avevano una sclerosi terribile,ma almeno qualcosa insegnavano.
Ed invece in altre materie cambiavano "insegnate" ogni anno,delle devastate teste di cazzo,sempre e comunque sfaccendate di sinistra ignoranti come una merda,che si passavano 55 minuti di lezione a studiarsela e gli ultimi 5 a dirci cosa dovevamo studiare per la volta successiva,nella quale ci avrebbero interrogato dall'alto della loro scienza.......ovvio che in quelle materie non abbiamo imparato un fico secco,e dovevamo sudare 8 camicie per sbarcare il lunario.
Se non c'e' la meritocrazia nella selezione di chi deve formare le nuove generazioni,i danni saranno anche poco visibili ma incalcolabili.
Perche' fra mettere chi sa fare il suo lavoro,ed uno che ha la tessera giusta e che leccando i culi giusti e' arrivato a guadagnarsi uno stipendio,ci passa un oceano di differenza.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Giovà*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ovvio, perché sei Oscuro e di te vi si aspetta qualunque cosa :rotfl:
> 
> Però sono consapevole di toccare un terreno velenoso, perché io stesso sono stato di vittima di (troppe) legnate. E quando dico legnata, la intendo come intervento singolo, non come fustigazione in piazza. Potrebbe anche essere uno schiaffo o una sculacciata, ma non affettuosi. In questo senso. L'effetto che fa, assomiglia a miracoli. Non è successo spesso, ma ho visto ragazzi miracolati in questo senso, e quando succede, allora è stato a fin di bene.


Terreno velenoso?parecchio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no,ti assicuro!Il male di questa generazione sono proprio i genitori,i figli hanno sempre e comunque ragione!E son sicuro che se avessi scritto quello che hai scritto tu,ci sarebbe stata la sommossa del trio chiavica...!Giovanni,ma non ti da fastidio quel senso di umido permanente, provocato da quella lingua perennemente incastrata ne tuo onorevole sedere?:rotfl:


se dovessi contare i tentativi di penetrazione impropria allora avrei tanto da fare e poco da fare nella vita reale. molto dipende anche da quanto ci si fa il caso, e nella norma non mi accorgo e per il resto faccio finta di nulla ... perché il fastidio dovrebbe essere più sentito dalla parte delle papille


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io avevo  una di quelle maestre che'a quelli che non studiavano,dava dei ceffoni.
> E glieli ha dati dalla prima alla quinta elementare.
> E tutto quello che ci ha insegnato (leggere,scrivere,grammatica a nastro,storia,matematica....) lo ricordo.
> I tre anni delle medie quasi totalmente inutili,tranne che per disegno,algebra ed un po' musica.
> ...


Questo, fortunatamente, non funziona in Germania. Se ci provi, allora ti buttano anche dalla finestra. Il "sistema" tedesco di anticorruzione è molto alla mano: meno chiacchiere, più fatti. E nessuno ha voglia di provare come ci si sente dopo aver provato ad ottenere vantaggi speciali.

La corruzione c'è anche in Germania, ma non nelle aree di vitale importanza. Quindi, sono assolutamente attendibili le forze dell'ordine, il sistema giudiziario, le scuole e le certificazioni. La corruzione c'è nella politica, ma quando viene scoperta, anche solo per una gomma di troppo masticata, ci sono le dimissioni di serie, perché se non lo fanno, allora seguono processi ben più pesanti dei nostri con certezza di pena ... galera di anni e anni senza privilegi


----------



## Eretteo (14 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo, fortunatamente, non funziona in Germania. Se ci provi, allora ti buttano anche dalla finestra. Il "sistema" tedesco di anticorruzione è molto alla mano: meno chiacchiere, più fatti. E nessuno ha voglia di provare come ci si sente dopo aver provato ad ottenere vantaggi speciali.
> 
> La corruzione c'è anche in Germania, *ma non nelle aree di vitale importanza*. Quindi, sono assolutamente attendibili le forze dell'ordine, il sistema giudiziario, le scuole e le certificazioni. La corruzione c'è nella politica, ma quando viene scoperta, anche solo per una gomma di troppo masticata, ci sono le dimissioni di serie, perché se non lo fanno, allora seguono processi ben più pesanti dei nostri con certezza di pena ... galera di anni e anni senza privilegi


Giusto il contrario di qua.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Marzo 2013)

http://247.libero.it/focus/25061216...lio-muore-antonio-ucciso-dal-baby-rapinatore/

Sarebbe interessante vedere i garantisti buoni e politicamente corretti,se i genitori di questo povero bimbo fossero loro.
Per me in questi casi esiste una sola pena,questa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf712xaXcPw


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> http://247.libero.it/focus/25061216...lio-muore-antonio-ucciso-dal-baby-rapinatore/
> 
> Sarebbe interessante vedere i garantisti buoni e politicamente corretti,se i genitori di questo povero bimbo fossero loro.
> Per me in questi casi esiste una sola pena,questa.
> ...


non so bene come spiegare che questa violenza nuoce alla memoria della vittima; 
in nome di questo bimbo bisognerebbe chiedere solo civiltà e giustizia .
che caspita di mondo è dove a orrore si risponde con altrettanto orrore ...qual è il senso ?


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> http://247.libero.it/focus/25061216...lio-muore-antonio-ucciso-dal-baby-rapinatore/
> 
> Sarebbe interessante vedere i garantisti buoni e politicamente corretti,se i genitori di questo povero bimbo fossero loro.
> Per me in questi casi esiste una sola pena,questa.
> ...



ma i garantisti mica sono buoni, che dici?
la difesa è un diritto, tutto qua


----------



## Eretteo (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so bene come spiegare che questa violenza nuoce alla memoria della vittima;
> in nome di questo bimbo bisognerebbe chiedere solo civiltà e giustizia .
> che caspita di mondo è dove a orrore si risponde con altrettanto orrore ...qual è il senso ?


Infatti non si fa,e' solo un film;e comunque non c'e' un orrore paragonabile a quello che ha dovuto subire quella madre.
Ora i colpevoli andranno a processo,e rischiano la stessa pena che sarebbe stata riservata a degli adulti,cioe' l'esecuzione capitale.
Da noi ci sarebbe gia' pannella a scioperare,i parlamentari in visita tutti i giorni in cella,il papa che va a lavargli i piedi e le lettere d'amore di una legione di donne.
Ecco perche' stamo andando a rotoli.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma i garantisti mica sono buoni, che dici?
> la difesa è un diritto, tutto qua


No,sono buonissimi.
Per farci del concime.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,sono buonissimi.
> Per farci del concime.



ma no!
tutti hanno diritto ad essere difesi da un avvocato
...in alcuni casi, tipo questo, scarso...:mrgreen:

ti ricordo che OJ Simpson l'ha sfangata solo grazie alla costosissima equipe a sua difesa, per poi essere condannato al risarcimento in sede civile...


----------

